# Plan B



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

We left Black Point (Homestead, Fl) for Dolphin before the sun came up. It had the makings of and epic day. Flat calm and sunny. Right out of the gate we founf a frigate bird at the drop off. Follow follow follow then about 300 yards off a very nice sail started tail walking. Not hooked just dancing. We were not set up for sails so we split. Hauling butt we ran for about an hour. Another bird... Follow follow follow same thing but a marlin. I could not make this up. We run again another bird. same old and we turn off the motor under the frigate and wait. Sure as shit it was a Sword just on top. Never in my life have I seen 3 different types of billfish. That was the second marlin I have seen in 25 years. Back to the plan Dolphin = crap. Nothing for 4 hours. NOTHING!!!! I swear we only had 10 miles to Cuba. We bird chased back. Nothing.... Again. We are at the 200' drop off and said screw it let's get the kid a grunt. We went to a public reef and tied off. I cut up son bait and chumed a little. My buddy cast 1. 2. 3. fish on. A nice Yellowtail. 15" to the fork.Well it's on. My buddy tgought it was 12" to the fork for yellowtail and would not listen to me so thats what we kept. We got quite a few (count in the picture). The he hooks up on a larger fish. It was a nice keeper Mutton. All this time i'm fishing with my uglystick inshore trout rod. Next thing I know its a big U. I think it's a shark and i'm not to excited. Nope. BIG mutton! Plan b paid off well!


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Looks like a good dinner tonight.


----------



## Matt09 (Jun 6, 2008)

How deep was the sword


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

Matt09 said:


> How deep was the sword


Very. I'm not sure but we were 30 minutes full speed past the second shipping lane. I'm pretty sure we were closer to the Bahamas than Florida. His boat had zero electronics and I forgot my GPS so we were running off a compass and sight.


----------

